# Exploring the Everglades



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Try using your flash. Allot of shadows. Nice fish and good huntin'.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

x2 on using the flash to fill in faces on a bright day...

by the way I've had big snook saw through 40lb fluoro (but 40 is as high as I'm willing to go for leaders with lures...). Using live bait there are days and situations where 80 might not be enough for one of those big girls with the buzz saw lips... but you'll definitely always get more bites with light leaders as long as you don't mind that "hook and release" problem....


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

X2 on the fill-flash, might look at the Nikon SB-700 that TTL flash is better than sliced bread.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm in shock as to how shitty the pics come out with this camera in brightness compared to the D3000 I had previously. 

I see myself buying a d3000 body soon. Lol


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Good catching!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

I actually launched just after you down there in flamingo. I was with my dad in his 22 sea pro. We caught a lot rat reds between 14-17 inches and a couple BIG sheepshead. 

Weekend before I was out in my gheenoe on a camping trip and did pretty good as well. 3 keeper black grouper (out of season though), 1 slot tailing snook, 1 30" red, and a million rat reds. Couldnt find any more slot reds and I was driving myself crazy trying trying to find black drum and couldnt find any. Im guessing the water temps arent cold enough yet.


----------

